# What is a good website to find upcoming shows (conformation in particular)



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

... in the USA?

In Canada, I use www.canuckdogs.com

Interested in checking out shows in Montana and Idaho and possibly Washington.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

AKC.org would be your surest bet. 

Infodog.com works too. <- I'm not sure what other show supers cover that area...

http://www.akc.org/events/conformation/superintendents.cfm <- List here.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I would also like to see if there is a website for this. I'd love to check out some shows.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

This will show you all the AKC shows.
You can also search the AKC by venue and locations (states) by clicking onto the tabs.

American Kennel Club - Event and Awards Search


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Montana InfoDog

Idaho InfoDog

Washington InfoDog

Aiming for an Am./Can. Champion??? Best of luck!!


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks everybody. Now I just have to start thinking about which shows are possibles.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Let me know if you are coming out to Idaho  We don't have very many shows here, if I remember right there is 3-4 (conformation)a year spread throughout the state. Boise shows are nice and held in October. Couer D'alene (May) and Lewiston (April) are probably closest to you if you are in Canada.


----------



## danni's_girl (Mar 24, 2009)

ShowDays.info - Dog Show Schedules & Information is the most helpful site I've seen regarding conformation show schedules!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I've always looked on Infodog since they post all shows, not just MB-F shows. Other local superintendents' websites are helpful but not as comprehensive as Infodog.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Home Page, InfoDog -  The Dog Fancier's Complete Resource for information  AKC Dog Show Events, and Dog Products and Services


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

You can also go to www.akc.org, where you can search shows by state.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

I always recommend Infodog
www.infodog.com

All of the dog show superintendents have their own websites. Infodog lists all the shows by date, no matter who the show super is. You can also check the other supers. Some of the more popular ones are:

www.*royjonesdogshows*.comhttp://www.royjonesdogshows.com

www.onofrio.com

www.j*bradshaw*.com

www.*raudogshows*.com

Just check the upcoming shows link and you will find a listing of shows that they are the super for along with premium info and judges info.


----------

